# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  August 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2012)

“Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) wants to develop a compact, helmet-mounted, ruggedized Shortwave Infrared (SWIR) camera with an illuminator, built around an InGaAs (Indium-Gallium-Arsenide) focal plane array. This work involves mechanical engineering, electrical engineering, optical design, fabrication and evaluation of the infrared camera ….” - more from the Statement of Work here.
Wanted:  Someone to help DRDC Toronto do research into noise  “Defence Research and Development Canada – Toronto has a requirement for a Regional Individual Standing Offer for the provision of technical support for research in the areas of physical and psychological acoustics as an when requested during the period from date of award to 31 March 2015 ….” 
Wanted:  Someone to manage IT security for government computers  “Shared Services Canada (SSC) currently delivers a suite of fully managed perimeter Defence services including the existing Managed Security Services (MSS) portfolio to partner departments and Other Government Departments (OGDs). This portfolio of services provides a comprehensive set of solutions covering perimeter security, intrusion detection and content filtering for web and email. These services can be combined with existing GC-owned solutions for holistic protection of departmental public access zones ….”


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2012)

_“…. The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the replacement of the Autopilot Systems (AS) fitted onboard the Department of National Defence (DND) VICTORIA Class submarines. The AS consists of an “One Man Console” (OMC), Computers and three (3) electronic enclosures distributed throughout the submarine. The AS replacement shall be accomplished by customization of Commercial Off The Shelf (COTS) components and / or by design, integration, system test, installation, set to work, training, integrated logistics support, and documentation ….”_
Wanted:  someone for “Range C Training Tower Roof and Brick Repairs” for Richmond, Ontario for around $146,520.
Wanted:  Someone “to perform the demolition of buildings, shelters, reinforced concrete target store, backfilling and seeding” at “the 600yd and 1000yd firing ranges, St-Bruno (Quebec)” for around $125,000.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2012)

Wanted:  Someone to provide "the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the construction of the Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre" at Trenton for ~$39.6 million "no later than 1160 calendar days after notification of contract award" (links to part of bid document package) - a little bit more detail in another part of the bid docs here.

Deadline for bids:  "2012-09-20 02:00 PM Eastern Daylight Saving Time EDT"


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2012)

Wanted:  someone to carry out “Investigation and Clearance Services of UXO at Ranges and Training Area, CFB Borden, Ontario …. on an “as and when required” basis to a maximum estimated value of $4,400,000.00″
Wanted:  someone to “supply (as many as 40) Tactical Dry Suits, to the Department of National Defence, CFB Esquimalt in Victoria, BC” no later than 31 Jan 13
“The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the supply of ninety two (92) Pocket Laser Range Finders that will have the optical and range capabilities required for its multiple uses and withstand the rigors of austere and extreme operational conditions. This requirement also includes an option for up to an additional ninety two (92) Pocket Laser Range Finders ….” – more on the proposed vendor (Twenty20 Insight Inc.) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2012)

Wanted:  
Someone to help cart away ookie soil from the old damage control school at CFB Halifax for ~$240,000 - more on other contaminated sites in the area (from Treasury Board’s online contaminated sites inventory) here, and on previous clean-up/fix up work done in the area (Google) here
Someone to help keep an older Cessna plane flying for an Air Cadet glider program - more on the Cessna L-19 (usual caveats about Wikipedia) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Aug 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  .... “A Deployable Solid Waste Incinerator“



We have a winner!





> Eco Waste Solutions (EWS) is proud to announce its latest contract with the Canadian Department of National Defense. The contract, awarded to EWS on July 4, 2012, adds to the Canadian Forces inventory of Eco Waste Solutions systems.  The ECO Mobile waste incineration system is designed for rapid deployment to any location/climate. The system is part of a logistic support plan for increased self-sufficiency within base camps. Safely and effectively caring for waste within the base perimeter reduces reliance on outside parties and increases base security.Other users of EWS' proven commercial off-the-shelf (COTS) technology include NATO and UAE Armed Forces ....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> We have a winner!



Forty five gallons drums, stir sticks and diesel?


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Aug 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Forty five gallons drums, stir sticks and diesel?


But did your bid meet the paperwork requirements?   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Aug 2012)

_".... Defence Construction Canada (DCC) plans to enter into negotiations with Laser Shot Inc., to provide a digital modular indoor range system for CANSOFCOM highly specialized training in CFB Petawawa. This 12 lane equivalent live ammunition, 25 metre range will provide a completely armoured and ballistically secure weapons training facility which utilizes virtual targetry and customized scenarios projected on a non-obstructed wide video wall. The value for this opportunity is estimated to be $3,300,000.00 ...."_
Wanted:  someone to pretend to be media during training exercises  _".... The Department of National Defence (DND) requires a Contractor to provide Exercise Media Cell services during exercises at CFB Wainwright, Alberta. The Contractor shall source, administer and supervise the civilian component of the Exercise Media Cell in developing video, audio, and print products. This capacity adds realism to Canadian Army training exercises ...."_ - more on what's needed in bid document extract here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Aug 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to do a “mid-life refit” on Canada’s Halifax Class ships
A new aviation fuel system for CFB Gander
Someone to do research to help keep a better eye on what’s happening on/in/under waterways of all kinds
Someone to help support flight testing at CFB Cold Lake


----------



## Pat in Halifax (17 Aug 2012)

_*Someone to do a “mid-life refit” on Canada’s Halifax Class ships*_
This would appear to be on the main reduction gearing and prime mover input shafting only which would sort of make sence as nothing has really been done since the class has been put in service*.

*Most have had bearings replaced, a couple Holset couplings (PDE input) and at least one did have an SSS clutch replaced. As well, diaphragms were fitted (in all 12 vessels) to the stbd upper secondary quillshaft to stem the migration of oil from Port to Stbd MLO systems.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2012)

_“…. Defence Construction Canada (DCC), on behalf of the CFHA is calling for the submission of tenders for maintenance and minor improvement services on married military quarters at CFB Petawawa, Ontario. The following services are included in this package of work: Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning. The work will be done under Standing Offers (SO) on an “as requested” basis. The SOs will be in place from September 10, 2012 to March 31, 2013, with an option to extend for two additional one-year period …. The estimated amount that could be called up against the proposed standing offer would be approximately $500,000.00 for one year of the SO ….”_
_"…. The Department of National Defence (DND) has identified a requirement for tactical Headquarter Shelter Systems (HQSS). The HQSS project emphasizes the need for a modular, spacious and environmentally protective shelter from which unit and brigade headquarters can command. The project will provide a new System of tactical soft-walled shelters and ancillary equipment to support the functions of digitized headquarters command posts, accommodations and field hospitals.  Upon completion, the project will provide a common, CF-wide capability of a scalable, tactically mobile, shelter system providing full environmental protection and control in a wide range of climatic conditions ….”_ – more in an extract from the bid document here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Aug 2012)

Wanted:  
Someone for “the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the construction of a new parking lot north of Yukon Street and east of Beaver Avenue and the installation of a petroleum storage area (POL) at CFB Trenton” for ~$990K
Someone to build “High Frequency Surface Wave Radar HFSWR Infrastructure, Hartlen Point, Halifax, NS” for ~$296K


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to “recapitalize” (build a new?) Defence Research and Development Atlantic building for ~$29 million
_".... medical counter-measures (MCM) pouches …. The total firm quantity of 800 each is required to be delivered to 3 DND locations within 250 kilometres of the National Capital Region ….” _  – a bit more detail on specs in bid document extract here


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Aug 2012)

“…. The Department of National Defence has a requirement for (sheet metal and barbed wire) for delivery by December 31, 2012 to CFB Montreal, and CFB Edmonton ….”
“…. The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the procurement of one (1) commercial off-the-shelf (COTS) ruggedized, portable forensic light system to be delivered to Richmond, ON ….”


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2012)

Remember this?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  +29,000 pairs of “Glove, Cold Wet Weather, Navy”



1)  They're asking AGAIN for 29K pairs of gloves - more details in bid package excerpt here. 

2)  Potential vendors have a bit more time (until 24 Oct 12) to bid - see attached bid package update.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2012)

Wanted:
Civilian contractors to help keep Canadian Forces good to go on foreign deployments (Info-machine translation:  _“The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement to provide the Canadian Forces (CF) with operational flexibility through a contractor augmentation capability in support of deployed operations abroad; thus enabling the CF to re-deploy military personnel where their skills are needed most”_) – more details in the Statement of Work here, and an interesting (fictional) scenario for a taste of the kind of work such a contractor could be undertaking here (NOTE:  the ubiquitous Corporal Bloggins isn’t even listed among the notionally-available personnel   ).
Someone for _“the provision of a Ferrous Ordnance Locator (FerOL), commonly known as “Bomb Locator” or “Unexploded Ordnance Locator”_ (to) replace the Canadian Forces (CF) in-service bomb locator ….” – more details in part of the Statement of Work here.
Someone to help _“Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) – Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta …. develop a reagentless, handheld biological sensor”_ – this from the Statement of Work here:  _“The Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) has a requirement to develop a reagentless, handheld biological sensor. Development of a reagentless, handheld sensor capable of differentiating pathogen classification (Gram+, Gram-, virus, fungi) in the air is critical so that medical personnel can quickly treat if the Canadian Forces (CF) is suspected of exposure.”_
Someone to test radio headsets/earbuds in noisy conditions
Someone to make _“flight suits, flight jackets and sausage bags for the Snowbird Team at 431 Air Demonstration Squadron”_ – more details/pictures in the Statement of Work here
Someone to make loads o’ box lunches for CFB Valcartier as needed – more on what’s wanted on the menus here


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Aug 2012)

Wanted:  someone to do research on why people remember some stuff more than other stuff - this from the Statement of Work here:  





> …. To win the hearts and minds of a population, we need to design effective information campaigns.  We need to better understand why some ideas flourish and become widely transmitted in a population while others quickly perish after their creation ….


----------

